# Here's my bet.



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I am thinking of starting a pool as to when gas will be over $5/gal on a regular basis. My personal pick would be 12-16 months from now (Jan 1, 2014).

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If the socialist muslim stays in the whitehouse you can bank on $5 gas.....he wants to bankrupt america in his second term.....and sooner rather than later.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Katrina part II is already getting us started in that direction. The Irish guy from Chicago will take care of the rest.......


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I would say in about 4 years from now on a regular basis.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Don't think it'll be very long now. It jumped over 22 cents or more in the last 24 hours here.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If he had his way fuel here would cost as much as in Europe. Our last trip to England petrol was around the $8-$9 range a gallon once you converted pounds to dollars and liters to gallons.

$5 gas was bad enough, but could you imagine how fast the economy would go off the cliff if it was 4 bucks over the $5/gallon mark?

Edit: I should have said, what's left of the economy


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I can't imagine what fuel at $5 will do to the economy. It seems like consumer push back starts at $4 already.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Gearclash said:


> I can't imagine what fuel at $5 will do to the economy. It seems like consumer push back starts at $4 already.


I agree....seems like that is the threshold($4) when people start driving less and consuming less....big oil has this all mapped out by their psychologist studying buyer behaviour.

Regards, Mike


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Seems like they push it up 50 cents to get us pissed, then down 30 to make the sheeple feel good & not notice the 20 so much.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yep, it never settles back to the price before it went up. Kinda like a tax, once it's put in place, it virtually never goes away.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Thinking about the topic of fuel prices reminds me of two things:

First, we complain about how much oil companys presumably are profiting, when I read once that our gov'mt makes more money per gallon in taxes than big oil does.

Second, we have short memories. In 2008 I pulled a tractor out of Manitoba, and distinctly remember paying around $4.68/gal for hiway diesel. I think that price was right at the US/CAN border.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

In horse training, we use a technique called "approach and retreat". When a horse is reacting to something, approach it slightly, then retreat. Repeat, gradually approaching closer and closer each time and retreating partially, but not fully, whenever the horse gets alarmed.

It's amazing how much a horse can tolerate as it gets used to something.

I wonder if the oil companies and governments already know this technique?

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Gearclash said:


> Thinking about the topic of fuel prices reminds me of two things:
> 
> First, we complain about how much oil companys presumably are profiting, when I read once that our gov'mt makes more money per gallon in taxes than big oil does.
> 
> Second, we have short memories. In 2008 I pulled a tractor out of Manitoba, and distinctly remember paying around $4.68/gal for hiway diesel. I think that price was right at the US/CAN border.


I believe oil companies get about a 2% return on their investment but they make up for the low profit margin strictly on volume.

And yes, people have very short memories, that is why election day is roughly 6 months after your taxes are due. Have election day the 16th of April and I bet things would change rather quickly.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Never thought about that; I bet the gov. does make more off a gal than the oil companies, pretty much all profit for their part. That's an unbelievable amount of money, and down here they were trying to pass this statewide TSPLOST, wonder were the money went that's supposed to be used for roads and construction. Funny thing is, all of the supporters of TSPLOST were companies like Georgia power, abc asphalt, aa concrete, bellsouth, ricks road painting, etc. it didn't pass and only because get this, it was voted down they said because it was unfair to poorer people! I was like wth! I was telling everyone I knew to vote that bullshit tax down and the whole time Jessie, sharpton, and Chris Matthews musta been working in the same corner, lol. I'd never admit to it tho! Dumb luck, couldn't believe it didn't pass, a town down the road did ESPLOST for education, it passed, just throw education in there and people will vote thereselves a tax increase every time, amazing. BTW splost down here is a special local option sales tax (that never goes away) t for transportation, e for education, and who knows what alphabet they come up with next, can't wait to see. If Romney doesn't get elected, god forbid, gas will be 5 by end of year! and I will live in another country by January, can't stand anymore. (just kidding, although the thought crossed my mind about 4 years ago!)


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> and I will live in another country by January, can't stand anymore. (just kidding, although the thought crossed my mind about 4 years ago!)


Mine, too.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> Never thought about that; I bet the gov. does make more off a gal than the oil companies, pretty much all profit for their part. That's an unbelievable amount of money, and down here they were trying to pass this statewide TSPLOST, wonder were the money went that's supposed to be used for roads and construction. Funny thing is, all of the supporters of TSPLOST were companies like Georgia power, abc asphalt, aa concrete, bellsouth, ricks road painting, etc. it didn't pass and only because get this, it was voted down they said because it was unfair to poorer people! I was like wth! I was telling everyone I knew to vote that bullshit tax down and the whole time Jessie, sharpton, and Chris Matthews musta been working in the same corner, lol. I'd never admit to it tho! Dumb luck, couldn't believe it didn't pass, a town down the road did ESPLOST for education, it passed, just throw education in there and people will vote thereselves a tax increase every time, amazing. BTW splost down here is a special local option sales tax (that never goes away) t for transportation, e for education, and who knows what alphabet they come up with next, can't wait to see. If Romney doesn't get elected, god forbid, gas will be 5 by end of year! and I will live in another country by January, can't stand anymore. (just kidding, although the thought crossed my mind about 4 years ago!)


It will be another country if Romney doesn't get elected!!!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

FCF said:


> It will be another country if Romney doesn't get elected!!!


I already seceded. I published this in the Chicago Sun Times right after the Iraq war when we gave them $87 billion for reconstruction. I declared war on the US, surrendered and asked for my $87 billion. Still waiting.

It seems nobody takes me seriously. Maybe I should've asked for more?

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just want my "bailout", like GM got. Mine would be small.....maybe a 1/2 mil would get me back on track???


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

mlappin said:


> I believe oil companies get about a 2% return on their investment but they make up for the low profit margin strictly on volume.
> 
> And yes, people have very short memories, that is why election day is roughly 6 months after your taxes are due. Have election day the 16th of April and I bet things would change rather quickly.


Problem is half of the people do not pay taxes. Unfortunately this approach would not help the cause.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Problem is half of the people do not pay taxes. Unfortunately this approach would not help the cause.


I think it might, out of the half that do pay taxes some have to be democrats and recent studies have shown that dems are far less generous with their money when it comes to charity's. If some of those could be swayed in some elections the moron vote could be nullified more often.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Problem is half of the people do not pay taxes. Unfortunately this approach would not help the cause.


In Tennessee everyone contributes in state taxes....we have a very high sales tax rate....can be as much as 9 3/4 % locally.....BUT we have very, very low property taxes and NO STATE INCOME TAX. Tourists come to my store and whine everyday about our high sales tax.....don't care....this way EVERYONE pays whether rich or poor....some complain about a unfair burden on the poor....I tell them to show me wear it says life is fair....I guess it does maybe in obamas koran. Taxes are graduated down on major purchases....no taxes on Ag equipment with proper Ag exemption certificate. I like it better with high sales tax....pay taxes everyday instead all at once. Doesn't affect people nearly as hard once they get accustomed to it. We had a governor a little over 10 years ago who wanted to instill a state income tax which resulted in a violent hillbilly protest....mob picketed the capitol building, rocked it and broke out many windows and threatened to extricate the gov from the mansion....national guard came and restored order....no more mention of state income taxes. Ain't life grand







.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree that sales tax, or some form thereof, is the best way to raise revenue, down in ga most places here are 7% depending on how many splosts you have, some have more than one. I would much rather have high sales tax and no flippen income tax. I believe that the only way the lottery works down here is by getting tax money outta people's pockets that would never pay them, even if it started out as your money, went through the money hand changing machine MHCM, and wound up in Jessie's hand, they got some of my money back with cash 3, powerball, and the likes. Good thing because I think I have bought about 25 lotto tickets in the past 20 years, funny tho, only when it gets to some rediculous amount, wonder why that is. Our fuel bill is about 2500 a month now, I'm about sick of it, still got to pay healthcare at 1900.00 a month, utilities 700-900, mortgage, land payments, etc, etc,etc. it's depressing....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> I think it might, out of the half that do pay taxes some have to be democrats and recent studies have shown that dems are far less generous with their money when it comes to charity's. If some of those could be swayed in some elections the moron vote could be nullified more often.


If DEMOCRATS/LIBERALS feel that paying taxes is such a great thing, *why don't they donate more of THEIR PAYCHECK over the minumum tax payment and give it to the government?*
If O'BAMA CARE was so great, why don't the democrats/liberal congressmen and senators that passed it *subscribe to it?*

If, as OBAMA said "YOU DIDN'T BUILD THAT!!!", then what did my tax money build????? *I though it build bridges, roads, and other infrastructure?*


----------



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

I think we will be awhile for $5 gas. Say 2014 and out, unless a war starts with Iran, then all bets are off.

But, I do think it will stay near $4 and keep bumping up into that range to the point it is hard to get the economy really moving. Seems we are in some kind of nightmare loop concerning fuel prices, inflation that does not get called inflation, unemployment, and crazy markets. Just does not seem sustainable for the average person to keep living like this and the economy get off the ground.

The tax question just cannot get better, sometime they will force us "real" taxpayers to help pay the national debt. Going to get worse, just do not see it any other way. Good news, it is football season and I am--Darn it -- a Rams fan, so much for the good news.


----------

